

Funding your start-up with NGOs money - gumbo

Currently working on the hypothesis of my future venture and come to a the current hard to answer dilemma.<p>Our value proposition is two fold:<p>1. Bring education to the hundred millions of people that do no have access to school and by nature are often poor. Targeted to the developing world.
2. Making education an addictive experience and a part of everyday life of people in the developed world through the use of Gamification.<p>Now the dilemma arise because that we believe that the only way to address the first target would be to take NGOs money in order to put the equipments and the setup in the hands of the users.<p>Do you think that we can take NGOs money while remaining a business?<p>PS: We think this project would explode it kickstarter funding, if we could use it. But unfortunately we can&#x27;t.<p>What other means do we have to fund such a venture.<p>Thank you.
======
cjbenedikt
NGOs or foundations are perfect for this. They have funded many similar for-
profit start ups in this space. Scroll through
[http://www.impact4change](http://www.impact4change) were you may find some
information.

------
cjbenedikt
sorry: www.impact4change.com...;-)

